# Any Other 25+ Year Olds Who Never Had A Job?



## ForzaGT (Dec 27, 2015)

*Delete Please*

Delete Please


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

ForzaGT said:


> *If you went to college when did you graduate college and what was your degree?
> *


*

I haven't graduated college yet. I strongly desire to go back and finish what I've worked so much for, I'm almost 3/4ths done tbh. In my mind it seems I have everything worked out like it feels so easy to complete a degree. I know I could do it, I know I could. For me, I just feel so strongly about doing stuff that pretty soon it's either gonna be life or death, I just need to get it done or I am dead, it that important to me. Would like some basic degree like AA or AS and also transfer and get a damn Master and Doctorate in Psychology and become something like Dr. Richards! Lol, wow, really? YES! Ok, maybe a lab technician, I enjoy microscopes. Also, a teacher for children. But definitely psychology. Also some nursing too would be nice. Maybe I'll hit the jackpot too and become a singer as well. Pretty much I feel like I want to become everything, okay?! Lol. Basically once you're able to overcome social anxiety you can do anything you want, you feel like you're dreaming this life. I'll just be like that then, anyone care to join? Yay.

Hmm was thinking something more like a registered nurse with some caregiver qualities and a psychologist and a psychiatrist on the side. And then I'll write some books and sing some songs and plant a huge jacaranda tree in my backyard. Maybe I'll even help deliver a bun outta the oven to finish off my life!



ForzaGT said:



How long since graduation have you been unemployed?

Click to expand...

Well, I did graduate high school, yay me, ofc special education granted me this, they had my back just in case, lol. Unemployment was always with me, I never had a job as my parents always took care of me. Pretty much when I graduate high school my dad came nagging on me letting me know that if I don't go to college he will kick me out. Omg how can you say that to me you *******, I am your daughter, I didn't ask to be born, take care of me!!! Well, I was scared ****less as anyone would be and even with such severe social anxiety I had no choice but to go to college being forced by my parents and not to risk getting kicked out of the nest without any wings to fly!

So I went, I did pretty bad, I failed and failed and never did the homework or read the books. I seemed to get better about it all when I moved to my dads tho, and then came my dad forcing psychologists and meds on me and then I was able to feel a tad bit normal in school, helped immensely. But then it also was a negative when I started to date and ignored my schooling.... So, I have been in college all my damn life and my dad always stressed the fact over and over that I should go to college and then get a degree and then get a job. Okay dad, you feed me and take care of me and I will do that college thingy. Now if he were to starve me, which he was threatening me when I didn't want to go to college sometimes cuz the anxiety was so damn overwhelming, but I still never starved so why would I go get the job?

It was horrible mental abuse, my first psychologist really helped put my dad out from being a true insensitive ******* to me to pretty much having him just stop pushing/forcing me to go to college, thank god, I thought this day would never come!!! Now, since he ain't pushing me to go to college and since he done with threatening to kick me out and starve me, well I don't need a job, he still feeding me and I have everything I need. I know that if he dies, I will have to get a job and then I will. But to have been told to go to college and not get a job until I graduate was just wrong. I want to have a job just like anyone else who can have a job and go to college or not go. Dad really messed my brain up, that's why young ones leave at 18, don't want to deal with such bull and confusion.



ForzaGT said:



If you live with your parents how often do they pester you about a job? Have they threatened you and if so what were those threats and did they ever fulfilled those threats?

Click to expand...

Haha, I pretty much answered this above. But thank god I am not getting so harshly threatened anymore that was just horrible to my self esteem and just my soul as a person. I don't need to feel any worse dad, that doesn't help yo. My dad pesters me for job now a days he keeps saying if you get a job you can help me here, I am in debt and your mom is killing me, we need help, help us. ****, deep down inside it kills me. I want to help them I want to have jobs and be able to buy food for my mom and little bros. I want and I want and I want but I just I can't. But I can! I will! I need to do action though, I am just getting to it, I need to finish CBT, that stuff is good.

*


ForzaGT said:


> *Are you afraid your parents will kick you out?
> *


*

No, already got over that part for now. Kicking your kids out as a way to scare them? Why on earth do you have to do that to us at such a young age? That is not the way to go, it scars us for life, if you felt the same and have kids, don't do this to them, I know I wouldn't! Teach them how to live, and probably they won't have social anxiety and if they do, help them find change and support as much as you can. This **** attitude towards your own flesh and blood won't help but deter them and cause turmoil in their souls, help them grow, nurture them, and they'll be okay then.



ForzaGT said:



At family gatherings how often are you pestered abut you lack of a job and do you usually have to prepare for this question every family gathering?

Click to expand...

Haha, I am kind of terrified, and would like to avoid future family gatherings like with my sister. She's got it all and me visiting her always and always having the same answer, no job, no car, no sex life is pretty ****ty. I would like to be proud of myself and say something more like, I have several boy friends who I need to evaluate and see which one is best for a relationship, yes I have a ****ing car finally, yeah I ****ing have a job too omfg.

I mean why would it be any of her damn business anyway? I don't have any desire to feel like I am slow to life if I don't want to get married like her or have kids before 22 like her. She crae in a good way and I just want to feel accepted by my own sister without her thinking of me always as being a "lost cause and disabled." I bet that's what she gossips about me to her friends, sad imo, very sad. I am just as able as she is and more, at least I have brains.

When I was on prozac, I would go to her damn parties/gatherings always happy and wouldn't care what she thought, I always just loved her when I was on prozac. Now, a days if I just don't have anything basic covered I just won't go. **** that ho. LOL>.< I only went to her for the damn free slice of cake, she never comes to my birthday so why should I even bother going to hers? Bull****, only if I get back on prozac I would go, otherwise I have no motivation to go to her birthdays or eat her free huge cakes.



ForzaGT said:



If you plan on getting a job are you picky about it meaning you can only work at places that a friendly to SA such as a library?

Click to expand...

No **** bro. As I mentioned above, I can do better and if I can't then that will just kill me inside and make me feel like I am not living my fullest and I can't live with myself like that, I just can not.



ForzaGT said:



Will your first possible job you apply or can handle to be part-time or full time?

Click to expand...

I was thinking part time, when they need me most at WalMart which is Friday, Saturday, and Sunday afternoons to midnight. I will help them with all my heart, I enjoy those times of the day, the more the merrier and I don't want just stocking and maintenance but the possibility of a little bit of everything. I have actually checked all of the positions involved with the hourly type. Part time, that way I don't overwhelm myself and I have time to spend with people and also go to college! The show must go on! Balance=happiness!

*


ForzaGT said:


> * What do you do for money if you do make it? For example birthday or holiday money? Selling things online?
> *


*

No, my dad gives me allowance actually. Also he gives me money when I go out with someone. It feels horrible, I call my ****ing card and only have 22$, never even enough for a damn decent dildo! HAHA >.< It's not fair, so many other girls out there get to have huge decent dildoes just cuz they don't have social anxiety and are able to not think when they look for jobs, they just don't think.

I think too much that's the problem, I care too much about other people, this is what I think, "How do the people at WalMart want to hire me too? Do they have enough room to hire me too? Aren't they already over-over-over-ovr-OVER-crowded? REALLY? I don't ****ing get it, help me someone, help me understand!?!?!?! I want to work here too, but I don't understand how a store never gets full and stops hiring people." I don't want to feel like I am stealing someone else's jobs, <-- lol here's the problem, pretty much you have to become a damn insensitive jerk even in the work place and not care about any of these questions. If you want a job you should be able to become an insensitive jerk and compete like a ****ing animal, when you think about a job think about what animals would do not what humans would!

WHAT?!?!? How do you think I will be able to do that, I need some time bro, I need to overthink this because it feels wrong. The world is so messed up. Ouch it hurts. Which is why I always feel like I don't belong here, I am too sensitive, a sensitive soul lost in a crowd of insensitive humans - can't really call them humans, animals!!!!!!!!!

TO BE CONT.*


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

ForzaGT said:


> When do you plan on applying for a job?


I've applied before to WalMart, 4 times to be honest, the problem is they NEVER call you back. I found out too late from one of my exs that you yourself has to call them, I know it is pretty hard to do that ****. But you have to call them and ask for "hiring manager" and then talk to the hiring manager that you'd like to come in for an interview and you go from there. For the application to WalMart you need to pass the damn test and I did, then you have 2 months before your application runs out.

Well **** me, how should I have known I should have called to ask for ****? Would I have ****ing called? No fooken way hose! I took the damn tests and passed them and wasted 2x4 months waiting for their asses! I become very discouraged to get a job by that *** time. It feels like they don't want me, the problem is they want to make you feel that way so that you'll fight harder if you really want the damn job. **** but do people like us fight harder for anything? No, we don't ****ing compete.

I have called them for the first time when I was getting forced by an abusive ******* I was in a relationship with. He was all like, get a job or I don't like these kinds of jobless women, and me all scared was like okay baby, I will do anything, I don't want to lose you. Ugh puhlease, that is not a real relationship, that is pure control and abuse. RUN for your life girl! But I did call and he made me very motivated to get the job, yes! But by then my damn 4th application + the passed test was already over-due, it was going to expire one day later. What a waste! The damn manager on the phone sounded also very inconsiderate to some questions I wanted to ask, she just ****ing hung up on me.

Haven't tried **** since then. But I have actually started another application, yes my 5th one god damn, but I haven't finished it. I'm too busy bro plus my dad gives me food, yummy! No bfs, no sex, but at least I have my parents and family for support. But I do want to get a job, and that motivation and action has to come from within me and when I am ready, not when some ******* in a fake relationship forces me, it doesn't work that way!



ForzaGT said:


> What excuses do you make for your lack of employment at your age when talking to strangers or family?


No more excuses. I tell the truth to every guy I meet up on okcupid already, and if they want to reject me because of that so be it. I am done feeling **** because of how I am, I am done. Accept me or **** off, either way I shouldn't care what you choose and know that it won't affect me. Bro.
I will know those who do choose to accept me will be my own people, the only ones like me in this world who understand and can relate. Seems like they're not in the majority but at least I am more like them and not like you asses. LOL.



ForzaGT said:


> If you have student loans how do you manage to pay them? Saved up money or parental help? Or have you already defaulted on loans due to inability to pay?


No, I only went to school on Financial aid type including GRANTS and never on LOANS. Pretty much wasted alot of that money on boyfriends and ****, and my mom took some when I was first going to college to pay for some ****. I never wanted to waste the financial aid, I did though, if I never did I would have like 10k still in there by now. It's sad. But it feels good not to have any debt at all!

Although I don't think the FAFSA would give me any more, I betrayed the system and reconciled with my college and with them too many times and each time failed them and wasted the money, every time. Why would they give it to me one more time? I have changed? Can this be true when we talk about someone with social anxiety? Can they change and then FAFSA can reconcile and give me one more chance for the 1000000 time? **** me, I don't know, this seems like I am an abusive ex looking to get back with an innocent girl!!! She doesn't want me! Ever! Again!



ForzaGT said:


> Under the Affordable Care Act young adults can remain under their parents insurance until the age of 26, if you are over the age of 26, are you currently uninsured? If so how are you handling being without health insurance? If you still have health insurance and unemployed how did you manage to obtain such insurance? Did you parents pay for it?[/B]


Ha, well I do have AHCCCS. My dad is like here ho, AHCCCS will give you free medical insurance in Arizona, now stay here like a good girl k. My dad has to pay 10,000 for my dental health, glasses, and medication. Can't you all see the world is messed up? Give us some help here with all these insurances, everything is damn confusing, I just want to live a life of peace and love and enough of this money bull with confusing insurances for healthcare and no money to pay to live in this world! SO messed up, everything is crazy! Someone help us! God help us all.

Op, thank you for making this thread. I really needed to vent about my job frustrations somewhere, and you are my answer sent from above. God bless you. :squeeze


----------

